# Lets Talk About The Sid Ultimate 35



## FJSnoozer (Mar 3, 2015)

I think I am going to have to get this for my 2020 top fuel I got yesterday. It currently has a regular PE Fox34 on it which is right at 1800g. The spread between that and the 34SC in weight has been so small, I have never pulled the trigger on a Stepcast. The spread is much larger going to the SID 35 and seems worth the spend (~300g savings).

It matches my bike and my silver Hydra hubs. 

Change My mind

Anyone have time on both forks yet? I'm a wheels off the ground heavier XC racer that rides lots and lots of techy, rockgardens, drops. I use the punch maneuver a lot in my riding. The F34 has been great. Should I just stay put? Will this smaller ultralight raceday damper be a service nightmare or get overwhelmed? I tend to go past recommended fork service intervals, and I also dont mess with my fork tune once it is set, and dont even use the lockout on the F34.

https://www.bicycling.com/bikes-gear/mountain-bike/a31684408/rockshox-sid-ultimate-review/


----------



## Afrobiker (Dec 19, 2010)

Finally glad you got a new, hopefully beefier for you, XC machine!

Thoughts on Fox vs RoxShox: RS did hit it out of the park on color scheme with the new line being more matchy matchy with MOST bikes, but to me....it's still a RoxShox dampener in there and without having tried one, have they finally figured out how to make a damn good, all around tune-able fork like Fox continues to have? The biggest knock on RS is small bump compliance and reaction right?

Regarding Fox- it works, its reliable. You already know you can set it and forget it. You know HOW to set it up to your personal feel. Why not just go with a Factory SC34 in all black instead of the performance Kashima and know exactly what you're getting.

You've never been much of a weight weenie anyway. Are the grams in a fork really that much of a selling point for ya?


----------



## FJSnoozer (Mar 3, 2015)

300 gram loss is a very compelling reason to spend 700, 150 grams (aside form wheels) Not so Much. I am a weight weenie, Ive even considered removing weight from my body. I just prioritize fun at times. That fun includes The food I feel like eating, Nobby Nics and carbon Dropper. 

My stanchions on the F34 are wearing and I am thinking of moving it to the Hardtail and giving my Manitou to a family member. 



Side note:
This year I ditched the camelback and practiced using 1 bottle, went rigid post/carbon seat, racey tires. Light bikes are addicting, and apparently I can rip with Sketchy tires too. In February I figured if I cant put the Peanut Butter Cups down and loose 3 pounds, maybe I'll just take it off the entire setup... Im down 4KG since you and I last lined up in March.  Miss ya!


----------



## WR304 (Jul 9, 2004)

I'm not very enthusiastic about the new Rock Shox Sid forks. They might be lighter than the old ones but that's down to making the damper smaller and reducing the amount of oil contained within it.

I just look at it and think heat issues and a shortened service life.

_"RockShox says that size doesn't matter, though, at least in the cross-country world where grams count for a lot. Such a small damper probably wouldn't be appropriate in a Pike where there's much more demanded of it, but inside of a cross-country fork?"_ *Pinkbike*

This picture shows the difference between the new and old dampers:









The SID's 88-gram Charger Race Day damper on the top, and the older damper on the bottom. The difference is nearly 100-grams.

https://www.pinkbike.com/news/review-rockshoxs-all-new-sid-goes-bigger-and-lighter.html

.


----------



## afalts (Dec 7, 2011)

If you're heavier or ride more aggressively, you may find issues with the new damper in its stock form, it has quite light damping (mentioned in the above pinkbike article, and have heard some first hand accounts), and I'm really not sure what the tuning options are at this point


----------



## kosmo (Oct 27, 2004)

Every time I ride my Fuel EX with Fox 36 Grip2 damper, I start thinking about putting a 120 mm 36 on my Top Fuel.

The wrong direction with weight, I know, but what a fork!


----------



## afalts (Dec 7, 2011)

The good news is you can get the grip2 damper for 34’s in the 2021 models


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Every time they try to reinvent suspension they screw it up (the industry). 

Lets take what works...and take away the parts that make it work!


----------



## Afrobiker (Dec 19, 2010)

LOL. Dude tell me about it! I hit up lots of stores looking for that discount Easter candy for "proper" ride fuel. ALL THE JELLY BEANS!!!

I'm not surprised you're down weight. Less stress, more chill riding in Bentonville(you shouldn't have left) and I'm assuming less travel for you? 8-9 lbs is impressive. 

Looks like everyone agrees with me. Stick to FOX!


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

The Fox 34 SC Fit 4 damper isn't exactly great for everyone, either. I realize that the Grip 2 is coming out, and that might be a more workable product, but my Fit 4 has given me a lot of trouble. I've never had to do this much work to a fork to get it to work properly. It's strange to have a fork that is at once not supportive AND not compliant.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Le Duke said:


> The Fox 34 SC Fit 4 damper isn't exactly great for everyone, either. I realize that the Grip 2 is coming out, and that might be a more workable product, but my Fit 4 has given me a lot of trouble. I've never had to do this much work to a fork to get it to work properly. It's strange to have a fork that is at once not supportive AND not compliant.


No argument about the FIT, it's taken several tunings to get it acceptable, but the RS volume looks to be way too low to perform consistently for anyone not getting it rebuilt for each race/ride. It reeks of UCI homologation rules, rather than delivering performance. Basically subsidizing those racers that do get the rebuilds.


----------



## peabody (Apr 15, 2005)

Le Duke said:


> It's strange to have a fork that is at once not supportive AND not compliant.


Actually the two go hand in hand, hanging down in travel is what makes it feel harsh.


----------



## Zerort (Jan 21, 2013)

Thought I would add some info to this thread.
Here's the weight with axle:








And here is an interesting pic showing the difference in crown height compared to an Ohlins 120.


----------



## brentos (May 19, 2006)

Le Duke said:


> The Fox 34 SC Fit 4 damper isn't exactly great for everyone, either. I realize that the Grip 2 is coming out, and that might be a more workable product, but my Fit 4 has given me a lot of trouble. I've never had to do this much work to a fork to get it to work properly. It's strange to have a fork that is at once not supportive AND not compliant.


Getting off topic, but I chose a 34 SC Performance with the Grip damper because it works really well. Quite a bit better than the FIT4 forks I've had. It's progressive lockout also works very well with the 3 position lockout on my Spark. It's a reasonable weight at 1720 g with axle.

I debated getting the SID to save nearly 1/2 lb. But it sounds like there is no effect to holding the lockout somewhere in the middle on the SID with a 3-pos remote, nor is it designed to be held in a middle position.

Looking forward though to hearing more first hand experience w/ the SID Race Day.


----------



## MindPatterns (Apr 1, 2011)

Anyone else experiencing rattling what feels like to much bushing play with the new SID? Some users over at german message boards have already send their forks back. Curious if its related to the pressure equalizing port sitting higher with the new model...


----------



## wrinklefree (Jun 17, 2005)

It's too early to tell but I may be developing some bushing play on mine. No rattles though. If you're running the fender I noticed it does rattle a bit on rough descents.


----------



## markus_krk (Jul 27, 2013)

MindPatterns said:


> Anyone else experiencing rattling what feels like to much bushing play with the new SID?


Is this issue limited to the Ultimate model or lesser models (Select, Select + ) are also affected?


----------



## juan_speeder (May 11, 2008)

I've got a Revel Ranger on order, which come with the SID, and they claim that they spoke with RS about this issue, and RS said they were aware, and that it's limited to early production run units, will be covered under warranty, and won't affect later run forks.

I changed my order to a 120 Pike, anyways...


----------



## rusty904 (Apr 25, 2008)

Anyone find an accurate axle to crown measure for this thing? Wish they listed it.


----------



## juan_speeder (May 11, 2008)

531 @ 120


----------



## rusty904 (Apr 25, 2008)

Nice, thanks, I think that's exactly the same as the pike. Was hoping it might be a little lower.


----------



## nede (May 20, 2020)

juan_speeder said:


> I've got a Revel Ranger on order, which come with the SID, and they claim that they spoke with RS about this issue, and RS said they were aware, and that it's limited to early production run units, will be covered under warranty, and won't affect later run forks.
> 
> I changed my order to a 120 Pike, anyways...


I have an "early production" Sid sl ultimate with this issue of bushings play. Sram has changed the lower legs of my fork under warranty but it has the same identical problem, so I'm not sure that it's limited only to the early production or it's something different...
I want to think that it is the normal play that must have in order to work correctly with his tolerances...


----------



## chomxxo (Oct 15, 2008)

FJSnoozer said:


> I think I am going to have to get this for my 2020 top fuel I got yesterday. It currently has a regular PE Fox34 on it which is right at 1800g. The spread between that and the 34SC in weight has been so small, I have never pulled the trigger on a Stepcast. The spread is much larger going to the SID 35 and seems worth the spend (~300g savings).
> 
> It matches my bike and my silver Hydra hubs.
> 
> ...


OK don't mean to be off-topic or invite more abuse of Lefty-ists, but you did ask me to change your mind 

Rumor has it that there will soon be a 120mm Lefty Ocho to market. Call it weird and ugly if you will, I don't usually have to ask for that, but understand: My old Lefty Max still (still) slays the best conventional forks out there for stiffness and weight in the 100mm range, let alone 120, and it's nearly ten years old.

Cannondale would have been making bank if they'd gone ahead and come out with a fork with more travel in the Ocho design several years back. Why they didn't confounds me (they purposely expanded the air chamber below the hub to fit the 100mm version), but that's Cannondale.


----------



## fatcamper (Dec 17, 2009)

I had a Lefty 2.0, and it was a boat anchor compared to a SID. The Lefty was extremely stiff and felt great though. The Ocho is significantly lighter than older Leftys at the expense of the stiffness that made them ride so we'll. It doesn't seem like a great platform for a trail oriented fork.


----------



## chomxxo (Oct 15, 2008)

fatcamper said:


> I had a Lefty 2.0, and it was a boat anchor compared to a SID. The Lefty was extremely stiff and felt great though. The Ocho is significantly lighter than older Leftys at the expense of the stiffness that made them ride so we'll. It doesn't seem like a great platform for a trail oriented fork.


The 100mm Ocho is actually a little heavier and less stiff, with less travel than the old Lefty Max Carbon (110-140mm travel). It's one of those few times that older is better. (1350g vs 1450g). The old 1.0 Lefty Max can even fit 2.6" tires.

The Lefty SuperMax (Lefty 2.0) was big and burly, but heavier yes, ~1850g.

https://www.eighty-aid.com/en/content/lefty-max-xlr-carbon

https://www.bikeradar.com/news/everything-you-need-to-know-about-the-new-cannondale-lefty-ocho-fork/

https://bikerumor.com/2012/12/27/130mm-cannondale-lefty-super-max-29er-fork-weighed-now-shipping/

However, unlike conventional forks, there's no reason that a 120mm Ocho should weigh much more than a 100mm version, which rivals the SID and Fox Factory 32 in the weight weenie department, and is stiffer than either XC racing fork. And the best part is that besides a different, light but DH-worthy front hub, it's single-crown, it just bolts on to any bike.


----------



## LMN (Sep 8, 2007)

Every one of these (35s and regular sid) that I have seen go through my shop with some miles on them is suffering from bushing play. Rockshox is taking care of people but there are some production issues.


----------



## wrinklefree (Jun 17, 2005)

LMN said:


> Every one of these (35s and regular sid) that I have seen go through my shop with some miles on them is suffering from bushing play. Rockshox is taking care of people but there are some production issues.


What's an acceptable level of play?

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## LMN (Sep 8, 2007)

wrinklefree said:


> What's an acceptable level of play?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


Practically none. My experience is a small amount of play becomes quickly a large amount of play.


----------



## rusty904 (Apr 25, 2008)

Anyone getting an exceedingly notchy feel as the fork moves through it's travel? It seems to be the worst at the top of the stroke. Comparing it to my pike it's very noticeable.


----------



## FJSnoozer (Mar 3, 2015)

rusty904 said:


> Anyone getting an exceedingly notchy feel as the fork moves through it's travel? It seems to be the worst at the top of the stroke. Comparing it to my pike it's very noticeable.


That sounds like the bushing issue that LMN mentioned.

I am sitting here watching this develop.

Currently it looks like a Stepcast with a Frazier bar .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rusty904 (Apr 25, 2008)

I guess I'll get in touch with Sram. Anyone with the bushing issue care to share their warranty experience with Sram/RS? Wondering how much downtime to expect.


----------



## euro-trash (Feb 9, 2008)

I just put a Runt cartridge in a SC34. Great upgrade. The SID problems seems widespread enough going with the tried and true makes perfect sense to me.


----------



## rusty904 (Apr 25, 2008)

euro-trash said:


> I just put a Runt cartridge in a SC34. Great upgrade. The SID problems seems widespread enough going with the tried and true makes perfect sense to me.


I had some pretty big issues with the fit 4 in the 34SC. Performance degraded really quickly after fresh service and it was almost impossible to get full travel out of it. I switched to the heavier grip damper and it was a slight improvement but still kinda crap. Hopefully RS will make it right as I've had a lot more consistency with them in the past than with fox forks.


----------



## rusty904 (Apr 25, 2008)

I guess I'll get in touch with Sram. Anyone with the bushing issue care to share their warranty experience with Sram/RS? Wondering how much downtime to expect.


----------



## nede (May 20, 2020)

rusty904 said:


> I guess I'll get in touch with Sram. Anyone with the bushing issue care to share their warranty experience with Sram/RS? Wondering how much downtime to expect.


I waited a month and a half because SRAM (germany) didn't have spare lower legs for replace mine. Despite the replacement the fork has came back with the exact same problem of bushings play.........Good Job SRAM, thanks for checking the status of the fork before sending it back to me!


----------



## Raikzz (Jul 19, 2014)

Is it really that widely spread of a problem ? And is it only to ultimate or also with select?


----------



## nede (May 20, 2020)

A small update regarding the bushings play issue for fairness to SRAM.
SRAM told me that the stanchions slide between 2 different bushings on each side of the legs but in the position between 0%-30% Sag the stanchions slide through only one bushing.
For this reason in this position all fork have a play at the bushings but if you compress the fork to 30% Sag the stanchions use all 4 bushings and it will not have play.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

nede said:


> A small update regarding the bushings play issue for fairness to SRAM.
> SRAM told me that the stanchions slide between 2 different bushings on each side of the legs but in the position between 0%-30% Sag the stanchions slide through only one bushing.
> For this reason in this position all fork have a play at the bushings but if you compress the fork to 30% Sag the stanchions use all 4 bushings and it will not have play.


Maybe that's right, but if true, that would be an epic bad design. Just think about it in your head, the fork would be free to flex back and forth in that one bushing with no resistance. That just doesn't make sense.


----------



## nede (May 20, 2020)

Jayem said:


> Maybe that's right, but if true, that would be an epic bad design. Just think about it in your head, the fork would be free to flex back and forth in that one bushing with no resistance. That just doesn't make sense.


Yes I'm agree with you, it is the same thing that I've think. I've only reported the answer from SRAM...


----------



## Skeptastic (Mar 31, 2012)

Jayem said:


> Maybe that's right, but if true, that would be an epic bad design. Just think about it in your head, the fork would be free to flex back and forth in that one bushing with no resistance. That just doesn't make sense.


Yeah that is crazy. I think I'll hold off and see what's up with the Maintou R7 Pro the that drops. I did confirm that the 34 GRIP2 can be reduced to 120 mm, but man is that a grip of weight for a carbon XC geometry hardtail lol. Plus, I keep forgetting that the GRIP2 forks don't have a lockout. I almost grabbed that SID just to get it over with, but this issue with play in the fork gives me major pause.

I don't know why the fork gods are trying to steer me toward a rigid fork or a freaking 2000 g supension fork lol!


----------



## GSPChilliwack (Jul 30, 2013)

I’m just going to carry over my Pike to my next build. I’ll just train more and eat less donuts.


----------



## Raikzz (Jul 19, 2014)

Looks like somebody from Pinkbike did get a fix for problem, so there is a light at the end of the tunnel 



> fork was sent to RS and it took 2 weeks to get it back. The bushings are way more tight, no knocking anymore what previously felt like the fork was broken out of the box. I'm not too sure, but I asume they completely changed the lowers.


I was sure i'm not gonna pull trigger on 2021 Scott Spark, but i could have a deal i can't pass and seems i just need to hope i get lucky with good SID :madman:


----------



## tootall (May 23, 2005)

In addition to the bushing problems others have had with the new SIDs, I seem to have had a damper failure on mine. Got the new SID Select+ on my new Epic Evo Expert, 12 rides/150 miles in and the damper failed. In the top half of the stroke there is zero damping compression or rebound, and the fork makes a LOT of clanking noise. If you go deeper into the stroke it does show SOME damping behavior. If you lock the fork out it doesn't make any difference until you compress the fork to about half stroke and then it finally feels like it hits the lockout and the travel stops. Haven't noticed any fluid leaks. It's almost like something in the damper broke or came loose to where the damper has ZERO effect until you get halfway through the travel.

I’ve never really liked RockShox forks before, I was actually kinda liking this one until the failure. Very disappointing after such little ride time on it.


----------



## forward (Apr 7, 2016)

My Sid 35 ultimate raceday remote damper failed to lockout even after bleeding. I sent the fork for warranty and I received my fork with a new raceday damper. Something must have broken inside the damper. It felt like the lockout was not effective until like 60% of the travel.


----------



## FactoryMatt (Apr 25, 2018)

two things, 

-put some felt or velcro loop tape under the brake hose above the clip on the arch. 

-make sure it's not the fork topping out that you're hearing. these negative springs are alot different that before.


----------



## kbecker (Jul 7, 2020)

I also have play in my fork at the top of the travel... noticed it last night. (SID Select+)

The reba that was previously on my bike also had this and my bluto has it slightly.


----------



## kbecker (Jul 7, 2020)

Does anyone notice the amount seems to change? I feel like sometimes its definitely worse than others


----------



## GSPChilliwack (Jul 30, 2013)

I was back to contemplating a take-off SID, but given the problems reported, I'm not comfortable without warranty support.


----------



## kbecker (Jul 7, 2020)

GSPChilliwack said:


> I was back to contemplating a take-off SID, but given the problems reported, I'm not comfortable without warranty support.


Honestly mines still been ok even though it has a bit of play before pushing it a few mm into the travel. I think it may be a RS thing. Ive felt other models of fork with the same play feeling my friends bikes. I think its just something us super bike anal people notice.


----------



## FactoryMatt (Apr 25, 2018)

ive got some hard miles on mine (32 SL) and its solid. no bushing issues or lockout issues. datapoint of 1, but fwiw


----------



## peabody (Apr 15, 2005)

FactoryMatt said:


> ive got some hard miles on mine (32 SL) and its solid. no bushing issues or lockout issues. datapoint of 1, but fwiw


mine has been perfect too (32 SL) tho.


----------



## EdSawyer (Mar 20, 2020)

I had bushing slop on my Sid ultimate sl 32mm. I sent it back for warranty to RS and just got it back (month or two turnaround) with a new set of lowers. Have not remounted to try it yet but will do so soon hopefully.


----------



## tommyrod74 (Jul 3, 2002)

Mine's been good since I got it in late October 2020, it was on the showroom floor about a month before that.


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

I wonder if RS has tied the bushing problems to certain production runs or a specific range of serial numbers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gsteitz (Sep 9, 2011)

Can anyone confirm the tire clearance? 

Sram manual says 2.4, but I've heard conflicting reports. I'm looking to run a Rekon 2.6 on an i31 rim. Thanks


----------



## joecx (Aug 17, 2013)

gsteitz said:


> Can anyone confirm the tire clearance?
> 
> Sram manual says 2.4, but I've heard conflicting reports. I'm looking to run a Rekon 2.6 on an i31 rim. Thanks


I've been running a Forekaster 2.6 on a i30 rim with no clearance issues.

BTW, I've seen posts on here stating that the bushing 'Knock" is because the upper stanchion isn't engaging the lower bushing at full extension. I serviced mine today and checked stanchion insertion depth/ lower bushing depth. There is a 15mm overlap with the fork set to 120 travel.

I have heard a knock at times but after turning the bike upside down for a few minutes to get the oil into the bushings it went away.


----------



## kbecker (Jul 7, 2020)

joecx said:


> I have heard a knock at times but after turning the bike upside down for a few minutes to get the oil into the bushings it went away.


Interesting. I'll have to do this and give it a shot and when I service it pack that bish with some sram butter or something lol.

I run this fork 27.5+ on i38 rims and 2.8 rekon+


----------



## EdSawyer (Mar 20, 2020)

update: rode the replacement sid ultimate SL raceday (100mm) that has the new(?) lowers, no knocking or bushing slop so far, 2 rides in on pretty agressive XC trails, about 7 miles each time. Here's hoping it holds up well. Mine had an original production date of 5/2020 so was fairly early production.


----------



## Jon_I (Nov 28, 2014)

Someone with *raceday damper* problem? (no lockout)


----------



## Stonerider (Feb 25, 2008)

Jon_I said:


> Someone with *raceday damper* problem? (no lockout)


I had my Raceday damper replaced under warranty after 3 months because the manual lockout quit working. I've loved it otherwise...plusher and lighter than the SID Brain damper it replaced.


----------



## kbecker (Jul 7, 2020)

EdSawyer said:


> update: rode the replacement sid ultimate SL raceday (100mm) that has the new(?) lowers, no knocking or bushing slop so far, 2 rides in on pretty agressive XC trails, about 7 miles each time. Here's hoping it holds up well. Mine had an original production date of 5/2020 so was fairly early production.


I bought mine as a new take off on PB. I might be SOL on warranty


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

Just bought one of these to replace my Fox 34 SC Factory, which was replaced under warranty. Rode one on a brief demo ride, and was sold.

If anyone wants a brand new 34 SC, let me know. I’ve also got a Luftkappe (new) and a Runt for it.


----------



## tommyrod74 (Jul 3, 2002)

Thought the new SID might be to your tastes. If I build up a second race-only bike (to complement my Spur) I might actually run the SID 120 on it as well, I like it so much.


----------



## gsteitz (Sep 9, 2011)

Le Duke said:


> Just bought one of these to replace my Fox 34 SC Factory, which was replaced under warranty. Rode one on a brief demo ride, and was sold.
> 
> If anyone wants a brand new 34 SC, let me know. I've also got a Luftkappe (new) and a Runt for it.


Curious on how you would describe the differences between the 34 SC and the SID?

I've run a 34 SC for a year and it is on its way back from a service at Fox. While that was out I've been demoing a HELM at 130 with the 44 offset and really enjoying certain aspects about it despite it's weight. I really like the reduced offset, makes the bike want to carve and it has a plushness at the top that reminds me of the previous Rockshoxs I've owned. The SC is my first Fox.

So I now I have a SID on order!


----------



## kbecker (Jul 7, 2020)

gsteitz said:


> So I now I have a SID on order!


Love it!


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

gsteitz said:


> Curious on how you would describe the differences between the 34 SC and the SID?
> 
> I've run a 34 SC for a year and it is on its way back from a service at Fox. While that was out I've been demoing a HELM at 130 with the 44 offset and really enjoying certain aspects about it despite it's weight. I really like the reduced offset, makes the bike want to carve and it has a plushness at the top that reminds me of the previous Rockshoxs I've owned. The SC is my first Fox.
> 
> So I now I have a SID on order!


Smoother initial stroke, AKA better small bump compliance, but also rides higher in the travel and more supportive through the mid-stroke.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gsteitz (Sep 9, 2011)

Le Duke said:


> Smoother initial stroke, AKA better small bump compliance, but also rides higher in the travel and more supportive through the mid-stroke.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sounds like I'm on the right path, thanks!


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

Anyone know the actual length of the thru axle for the SID Ultimate?


----------



## kbecker (Jul 7, 2020)

Le Duke said:


> Anyone know the actual length of the thru axle for the SID Ultimate?


I have a SID Select+. I can measure mine sometime this weekend.

I'm pretty sure its the same as the one on my original reba tbh. Unless the one on the ultimate is different I think they just use one standard one on forks with 15x110 hub spacing


----------



## Brad (May 2, 2004)

What's the verdict on reliability? The usual RoshShox first my bugs worked out?


----------



## J21 (Dec 11, 2020)

Le Duke said:


> Anyone know the actual length of the thru axle for the SID Ultimate?


L: 148mm
TL: 9mm
TP: M15x1.5


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

Just got mine installed on the bike. Before installation, it was 1535g. After cutting the excess steerer tube, the ~2" of steerer weighed 35g on my scale. So, 1500g for a 35mm stanchion 120mm XC fork. After I get an Extralite thru axle, should be about 1490g. Not too shabby...

Should be riding it outside this weekend.


----------



## EvilDoctorSepehr (Feb 22, 2021)

Le Duke said:


> Just got mine installed on the bike. Before installation, it was 1535g. After cutting the excess steerer tube, the ~2" of steerer weighed 35g on my scale. So, 1500g for a 35mm stanchion 120mm XC fork. After I get an Extralite thru axle, should be about 1490g. Not too shabby...
> 
> Should be riding it outside this weekend.


Hi, I am new to mtbr, I was reading this thread since I am trying to upgrade from a Judy tk silver to something better and I been doing research on the SID(not SL). after 6 months of owning the Judy significant play has raised so I though a higher-end fork would not have this problem and now I am also stuck on my decision of getting a SID. A seller from Pinkbike is selling their 2021 SID Select + and I got a deal of $500 and I asked them about the infamous play issue and they have not replied yet. Knowing that I would be buying second hand so the warranty is voided, what are my best option in fork upgrade or anything in general?


----------



## FJSnoozer (Mar 3, 2015)

EvilDoctorSepehr said:


> Hi, I am new to mtbr, I was reading this thread since I am trying to upgrade from a Judy tk silver to something better and I been doing research on the SID(not SL). after 6 months of owning the Judy significant play has raised so I though a higher-end fork would not have this problem and now I am also stuck on my decision of getting a SID. A seller from Pinkbike is selling their 2021 SID Select + and I got a deal of $500 and I asked them about the infamous play issue and they have not replied yet. Knowing that I would be buying second hand so the warranty is voided, what are my best option in fork upgrade or anything in general?


I am not an owner of this fork, but am the OP of course. I would stick with a Stepcast 34 until they get all of this worked out. It's pretty consistent negative feedback.

You can get close to the same weight loss or more by merely going stepcast with an IC carbon bar. This may not be what you want to hear, but I wouldn't buy a known issue ridden fork with no warranty. Lets be clear there will be NO warranty conveyed to second owner by SRAM.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

FJSnoozer said:


> I am not an owner of this fork, but am the OP of course. I would stick with a Stepcast 34 until they get all of this worked out. It's pretty consistent negative feedback.
> 
> You can get close to the same weight loss or more by merely going stepcast with an IC carbon bar. This may not be what you want to hear, but I wouldn't buy a known issue ridden fork with no warranty. Lets be clear there will be NO warranty conveyed to second owner by SRAM.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The problem with the 34 SC is that the damper is horrible. That's why I sold my 34 and bought the SID.

And, bushings can be replaced by many bike shops, or barring that, any suspension tuning company. Yes, it will run you $100+, but you're going to be on a better fork than the 34 SC.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joecx (Aug 17, 2013)

FJSnoozer said:


> I am not an owner of this fork, but am the OP of course. I would stick with a Stepcast 34 until they get all of this worked out. It's pretty consistent negative feedback.
> 
> You can get close to the same weight loss or more by merely going stepcast with an IC carbon bar. This may not be what you want to hear, but I wouldn't buy a known issue ridden fork with no warranty. Lets be clear there will be NO warranty conveyed to second owner by SRAM.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Since you don't own the fork and haven't had any direct experience with it why are you giving advice on it?

I've had one on my XC bike for 7 months with no problems so far and none of the guys locally have had any issues either.

And as Duke said the 34SC damper is crap.


----------



## FJSnoozer (Mar 3, 2015)

joecx said:


> Since you don't own the fork and haven't had any direct experience with it why are you giving advice on it?
> 
> I've had one on my XC bike for 7 months with no problems so far and none of the guys locally have had any issues either.
> 
> And as Duke said the 34SC damper is crap.


I have read so many warranty issues with this fork across the forum I have lost count, and in person experience from fellow racers. Damper failures, bushing play, knock, lockout failures (less of an issue for me).

It's stupid to buy a used fork with known potential issues, (unless you can get it foe a song). If you have plenty of bikes to ride by all means, buy it new. If you are fine bring without your bike in this covid delayed environment... bring on the downtime. Some of us have one nice bike we ride everywhere, and that doesn't fly. Whatever fork I am in gets 500+ hours per year. I can be a little less princess and the pee with my damper as long as I have a strong reliable fork that I can easily service in 24 hours with readily available parts.

Have you even read this thread btw?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gsteitz (Sep 9, 2011)

Can't speak to reliability yet and I'd probably want to know that a second hand one has been resolved of any issues, but hands down I prefer this fork to my SC 34.


----------



## gsteitz (Sep 9, 2011)

For those that are running this fork, what is your air pressure compared to recommended PSI?


I know it's just a starting point, but I'm considering going 10-15 PSI lower than what's recommended and curious to hear how others have tuned theirs. For reference I'm 170 lbs ready to roll and recommended PSI is 79, currently running 70 and considering lowering a few more PSI.

Does 65 seem unreasonable?


----------



## kbecker (Jul 7, 2020)

gsteitz said:


> For those that are running this fork, what is your air pressure compared to recommended PSI?
> 
> I know it's just a starting point, but I'm considering going 10-15 PSI lower than what's recommended and curious to hear how others have tuned theirs. For reference I'm 170 lbs ready to roll and recommended PSI is 79, currently running 70 and considering lowering a few more PSI.
> 
> Does 65 seem unreasonable?


I'd have to check but I believe I run mine lower than the recommended chart. I usually base a shorter travel fork like a SID on how well its resisting bottomout on one of my regular rides to determine my sweet spot.


----------



## joecx (Aug 17, 2013)

gsteitz said:


> For those that are running this fork, what is your air pressure compared to recommended PSI?
> 
> I know it's just a starting point, but I'm considering going 10-15 PSI lower than what's recommended and curious to hear how others have tuned theirs. For reference I'm 170 lbs ready to roll and recommended PSI is 79, currently running 70 and considering lowering a few more PSI.
> 
> Does 65 seem unreasonable?


 The trailhead app tells me (155#) to run 69 psi w/110mm travel and I am @ 68 psi w/20-22 % sag, no tokens. I prefer a lot of support without a lot of ramp up and I have bottomed out a few times on flat landings.

For your weight I would think 70 psi is getting a bit low. What is your sag telling you?


----------



## forward (Apr 7, 2016)

My race day damper failed again! Remote style damper. Probably gonna have to send the fork for warranty service again.


----------



## Zerort (Jan 21, 2013)

forward said:


> My race day damper failed again! Remote style damper. Probably gonna have to send the fork for warranty service again.


Yep. These are junk. Shame.


----------



## Raikzz (Jul 19, 2014)

I have 4 months and about 1000km on mine now, that fork is really awesome compared to 32mm sid, so stiff and plush, and luckily i haven't had any problems. I'm 65kg and running about 60psi and have bottomed only once so far


----------



## FJSnoozer (Mar 3, 2015)

My f34 gave up the ghost mid race season. The bushings were toast after the first race and it needed $800 worth of work. I snuck one of the last manual lockouts available in the country and world before the pending June production run. 

Only problem with the fork so far is That it’s blue. 

Ive been running it for almost about 500 miles. It is everything that I want and need in a fork. Damping and suppleness is great. It’s so buttery smooth out of the box. That smoothness fades a little and needs some slick honey after a wash. Probably doesn’t help the conditions we have had and our hard water leaving calcium on the stanchion. The lockout I only ever use on the street, and it’s much easier to use than the fox, so I end up using it more. 

I love how light this fork is for my terrain and the uphill technical rock gardens and ledges. It’s easy to throw the wheel into a new line while making your way up. Looking forward to complimenting it with Newmen stem 80g and Mtzoom bars 120g for a crazy light front end. In the end the stem, bar and fork were cheaper and lighter than a Stepcast 34 anyway. I appreciate the feedback from those in this thread on the stepcast 34 damper. I had always figured it would be as good as my regular f34.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FactoryMatt (Apr 25, 2018)

nice review. they did a good job with it.


----------



## Tichytpf (May 24, 2021)

You folks still happy with this one? Considering upgrading my Reba RL to this or the new 2022 fox 34 (sc with remote and fit4 or non sc with grip2???) (or should I go for a Pike?)
For an epic evo. 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## FJSnoozer (Mar 3, 2015)

Tichytpf said:


> You folks still happy with this one? Considering upgrading my Reba RL to this or the new 2022 fox 34 (sc with remote and fit4 or non sc with grip2???) (or should I go for a Pike?)
> For an epic evo.
> Thanks in advance!


I don't think you will be disappointed. I have not been. It is buttery smooth on all of the rocky ness and rootiness that I love to ride.

Also, with the amount of money I saved on over the Fox fork, I bought:









one of the lightest cockpits around. The other thing I found with the fox vs Sid is that fox quoted weights without the axle and based on my measurements. Rockshocks was with axle.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FactoryMatt (Apr 25, 2018)

Tichytpf said:


> You folks still happy with this one? Considering upgrading my Reba RL to this or the new 2022 fox 34 (sc with remote and fit4 or non sc with grip2???) (or should I go for a Pike?)
> For an epic evo.
> Thanks in advance!


perfect fork for an epic evo. yes.


----------



## KVV (May 22, 2017)

It's been more than a year since this forum started. Wonder if anyone is happy with the 2021 Sid 35 long term? I've read so many reviews about bushing play and even damper failures.

I'm considering 2021 Sid 35 for a hardtail. An alternative is to repurpose the existing F34, or even get the F34 2022 and run it at 120-130mm. There is so much tempting about the Sid though. It's 35, very light, supports 2.6 tire, has perfect travel / offset / a/c for my application. Even the price is very competitive, considering it comes with a fender and a bolt-on axle. But is it reliable? Or should I maybe wait until Sram releases the "2022" version?


----------



## FactoryMatt (Apr 25, 2018)

KVV said:


> It's been more than a year since this forum started. Wonder if anyone is happy with the 2021 Sid 35 long term? I've read so many reviews about bushing play and even damper failures.
> 
> I'm considering 2021 Sid 35 for a hardtail. An alternative is to repurpose the existing F34, or even get the F34 2022 and run it at 120-130mm. There is so much tempting about the Sid though. It's 35, very light, supports 2.6 tire, has perfect travel / offset / a/c for my application. Even the price is very competitive, considering it comes with a fender and a bolt-on axle. But is it reliable? Or should I maybe wait until Sram releases the "2022" version?


i can't speak to the 35, but have beat the hell out of a 32 with no issues whatsoever. i weigh 78KG and run 125 psi in the fork and ride it like a trail bike. i've been impressed with the stiffness and quietness of the fork. and i'm not a SRAM fan in the least.


----------



## KVV (May 22, 2017)

FactoryMatt said:


> i can't speak to the 35, but have beat the hell out of a 32 with no issues whatsoever. i weigh 78KG and run 125 psi in the fork and ride it like a trail bike. i've been impressed with the stiffness and quietness of the fork. and i'm not a SRAM fan in the least.


Thank you Matt. The 32 is 100mm though, right? That allows extra bushing overlap, for sure.


----------



## FactoryMatt (Apr 25, 2018)

KVV said:


> Thank you Matt. The 32 is 100mm though, right? That allows extra bushing overlap, for sure.


it is 100. i havent compared bushing spaced or stanchion length between the two, but i've heard the 32 is already pretty avant garde in terms of minimal overlap.


----------



## FJSnoozer (Mar 3, 2015)

KVV said:


> It's been more than a year since this forum started. Wonder if anyone is happy with the 2021 Sid 35 long term? I've read so many reviews about bushing play and even damper failures.
> 
> I'm considering 2021 Sid 35 for a hardtail. An alternative is to repurpose the existing F34, or even get the F34 2022 and run it at 120-130mm. There is so much tempting about the Sid though. It's 35, very light, supports 2.6 tire, has perfect travel / offset / a/c for my application. Even the price is very competitive, considering it comes with a fender and a bolt-on axle. But is it reliable? Or should I maybe wait until Sram releases the "2022" version?


I love mine. I have about 1000 miles on it and no play or issues at all.

The silky smoothness and zero Stiction out of the box needs a little cleaning and slick honey to maintain.

I would love to have a second one for my hardtail. It would be the best fitting fork for the old backup bike. Especially since Egger weight of a carbon hardtail is a little nose heavy with my Fox 34.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kirsa (Jul 5, 2011)

KVV said:


> It's been more than a year since this forum started. Wonder if anyone is happy with the 2021 Sid 35 long term? I've read so many reviews about bushing play and even damper failures.


I have used mine over a year and no problems. After very wet and muddy ride sometimes travel is reduced to 50% , but simple 30€ service has always fixed the problem perfectly. Have done it 3 times during this time. Small bump compliance is fantastic - no other fork comes close - and I have used many over the years.
All this applies to my rear 190x45mm sidluxe as well.
My weight is 91kg and my riding is as agressive as XC can be.


----------



## R332 (Jul 26, 2004)

Review and question

I have ~25hrs on my SID Ultimate 35 and coming from a 2015 Fox 34 the 35 is an improvement in torsional stiffness and small bump compliance. It has however developed a fair amount of play at the bushings which isn't cool for a high-end fork after this short period of trail riding.

At 190lbs I have experimented with pressue in the 65-75psi range but it is impossible to get the travel indicator o-ring any closer than ~8mm to the max travel line. At this point I assume the right move is to remove a volume token, assuming there is one in there form the factory.


----------



## LMN (Sep 8, 2007)

R332 said:


> Review and question
> 
> I have ~25hrs on my SID Ultimate 35 and coming from a 2015 Fox 34 the 35 is an improvement in torsional stiffness and small bump compliance. It has however developed a fair amount of play at the bushings which isn't cool for a high-end fork after this short period of trail riding.
> 
> At 190lbs I have experimented with pressue in the 65-75psi range but it is impossible to get the travel indicator o-ring any closer than ~8mm to the max travel line. At this point I assume the right move is to remove a volume token, assuming there is one in there form the factory.


That bushing play has been such an issue.

Your PSI sounds really low to me, at your weight you should be north of 100psi.


----------



## joecx (Aug 17, 2013)

I weigh 68 kg (150 lbs.) and am running 68-70 psi w/ 0 tokens so that is quite low. I rarely get within 8mm of max travel and it is not really my criteria for setup.

As to bushing slop, try turning the bike upside down for 10 minutes and see if is any better. The fork has so little oil in it that the bushings and foam ring run dry quickly and the fork will start to knock.


----------



## R332 (Jul 26, 2004)

joecx said:


> I weigh 68 kg (150 lbs.) and am running 68-70 psi w/ 0 tokens so that is quite low. I rarely get within 8mm of max travel and it is not really my criteria for setup.
> 
> As to bushing slop, try turning the bike upside down for 10 minutes and see if is any better. The fork has so little oil in it that the bushings and foam ring run dry quickly and the fork will start to knock.


Agreed that the PSI I am running seems too low but if the last ~8mm of travel isn't available it is essentially a 110mm fork. My understanding is that this fork is supplied with zero tokens from the factory. If this is true what can be done so I get full travel?

I will try the upside down trick to see if the bushing knock improves. Are there other simple ways to lubricate / maintain the bushings and seals?


----------



## forward (Apr 7, 2016)

R332 said:


> Agreed that the PSI I am running seems too low but if the last ~8mm of travel isn't available it is essentially a 110mm fork. My understanding is that this fork is supplied with zero tokens from the factory. If this is true what can be done so I get full travel?
> 
> I will try the upside down trick to see if the bushing knock improves. Are there other simple ways to lubricate / maintain the bushings and seals?


I have two sid 35 ultimate forks. Other one has bushings refurbished by Rockshox warranty service and most of the knocking is gone but it is also notably a little harshers to ride with, not so plush.

There are no tokens installed in factory setup for 120mm version.

I also do not get full travel with 25-30% sag (riding position depentant). 66 psi, rebound 8 clicks from closed, 68kg/150lbs rider weight. About 8mm from full travel also for me.


----------



## gsteitz (Sep 9, 2011)

Curious how you all are diagnosing the bushing play. I don't feel anything when compressing the fork in a stopped position, but it does seem to have developed a tiny bit of a clunk feeling while riding.

I'll try the upside down trick as well.

Additionally, is the fork backward compatible with the larger standard damper?


----------



## R332 (Jul 26, 2004)

gsteitz said:


> Curious how you all are diagnosing the bushing play. I don't feel anything when compressing the fork in a stopped position, but it does seem to have developed a tiny bit of a clunk feeling while riding.


The play / slop / clunk from my fork feels the same as a loose headset - grab the front brake firmly and push the bike back and forth = clunk


----------



## R332 (Jul 26, 2004)

forward said:


> There are no tokens installed in factory setup for 120mm version.
> 
> I also do not get full travel with 25-30% sag (riding position depentant). 66 psi, rebound 8 clicks from closed, 68kg/150lbs rider weight. About 8mm from full travel also for me.


Shouldn't we be up in arms over not being able to access full travel? If RS sold this as a 110mm or 112mm fork would many of us said no thanks? If, at 190lbs running ~65psi I can't get full compression from the fork, who can?


----------



## forward (Apr 7, 2016)

If I remember correctly, I once tried how hard is it to push fork down to full travel mark without air pressure and the last 10mm was kind of a very hard notchy bit.

I will check it again soon...


----------



## kbecker (Jul 7, 2020)

it could be the bottom out bumpers in the air leg. they may be made to compress under a big hit where you need the last 10mm. im not positive tbh but just guessing. i didnt know about them until i dropped my lowers but its an interesting design.


----------



## GSPChilliwack (Jul 30, 2013)

Definitely a fork I'd only by new from a supportive shop. 

Or I'll just eat the weight penalty and stick another Pike on. Descents here can be rough, rowdy, and long. Might just be the best way to go.


----------



## LMN (Sep 8, 2007)

R332 said:


> Shouldn't we be up in arms over not being able to access full travel? If RS sold this as a 110mm or 112mm fork would many of us said no thanks? If, at 190lbs running ~65psi I can't get full compression from the fork, who can?


Your local trails could just be too slow to use full travel. Those last 10mm of travel are suppose to be really firm and extremely hard to use. Think of them as your reserve "I have gotten it horribly wrong 10mm". That firm bottom out bumper is really to prevent damaging the internals.

But as for effective travel. You will actually have more usable travel if you run it firmer. Right now I bet your ride height is quite low and when you drop into a downhill you are well into the travel. Add some air and the fork will sit higher giving you more travel


----------



## LMN (Sep 8, 2007)

GSPChilliwack said:


> Definitely a fork I'd only by new from a supportive shop.
> 
> Or I'll just eat the weight penalty and stick another Pike on. Descents here can be rough, rowdy, and long. Might just be the best way to go.


I will take quality suspension over light weight any day of the week.


----------



## FJSnoozer (Mar 3, 2015)

R332 said:


> Shouldn't we be up in arms over not being able to access full travel? If RS sold this as a 110mm or 112mm fork would many of us said no thanks? If, at 190lbs running ~65psi I can't get full compression from the fork, who can?


I get full travel. The fork is fantastic. So far I like it better than my Fox factory 34 (1800g). I'll save my final fever for after I have a sedona trip on it and bomb brewer and Mainly Bandit/Airport.

I also have no bushing play yet and am 185-190 depending upon time of day the ride occurs. I ride rowdy terrain that would put a lot of loading on the fork, yet I ride light.

I think I used the chart PSI and added 2 psi.

I also clean and add slick honey to the stanchion periodically for stiction.

I do wash my bike upside down (when it gets washed). 

Have you tried cycling all of the air out of the fork and opening it up?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## forward (Apr 7, 2016)

I just received my other sid ultimate from warranty and now lockout is rock solid!


----------



## R332 (Jul 26, 2004)

FJSnoozer said:


> I get full travel. The fork is fantastic. ...
> 
> I also have no bushing play yet and am 185-190 depending upon time of day the ride occurs. I ride rowdy terrain that would put a lot of loading on the fork, yet I ride light.
> 
> ...


For a ~190lb rider RS calls for ~95psi. Is that approx what you are using and still getting full travel during a normal aggressive off-road ride?

Could you share your process for adding the Slick Honey? Are you just wiping it on the stanchions and cycling the fork a few times?

I haven't tried removing all of the air from the fork and opening it up. Is this something that is commonly needed on RS air shocks?


----------



## forward (Apr 7, 2016)

forward said:


> I just received my other sid ultimate from warranty and now lockout is rock solid!


Well, damper lasted for 1 ride. It started to leak oil from lockout adjustment shaft... 😣

I already had this same issue multiple times.


----------



## TwincamRob (Sep 20, 2014)

I'm thinking about picking up an Ultimate (non SL) for my 2018 Spark RC and had a couple questions maybe you all could help with. 

First, Sram lists the fork available in 110 and 120 travel but I can't find the 110 listed anywhere for sale. So I'm wondering, does this mean the travel is "adjustable"? 

Also, do I need to get the twist lock version if I plan to use my Scott twinloc? 

And last, anyone know the axle to crown measurement on the 110? I saw the 120 is 531mm. 

Any help is appreciated!


----------



## MI-XC (Mar 14, 2018)

TwincamRob said:


> I'm thinking about picking up an Ultimate (non SL) for my 2018 Spark RC and had a couple questions maybe you all could help with.
> 
> First, Sram lists the fork available in 110 and 120 travel but I can't find the 110 listed anywhere for sale. So I'm wondering, does this mean the travel is "adjustable"?
> 
> ...


I have on order a SID SL Ultimate (100mm) for my 2018 Spark RC 900 WC expected to arrive in Feb 2022. My damper failed and can’t buy a new Spark so might as well upgrade, lol. FYI, it’s my understanding that if you install any fork over 100mm Scott will not warranty the frame. 

I recommend ordering your fork through your local Scott dealer and they should be able to find what you need and answer all your questions. Expect a long wait (months) for any and all parts. Yes, you need a specific fork/damper to accommodate the Twinloc.


----------



## TwincamRob (Sep 20, 2014)

MI-XC said:


> I have on order a SID SL Ultimate (100mm) for my 2018 Spark RC 900 WC expected to arrive in Feb 2022. My damper failed and can’t buy a new Spark so might as well upgrade, lol. FYI, it’s my understanding that if you install any fork over 100mm Scott will not warranty the frame.
> 
> I recommend ordering your fork through your local Scott dealer and they should be able to find what you need and answer all your questions. Expect a long wait (months) for any and all parts. Yes, you need a specific fork/damper to accommodate the Twinloc.



Appreciate the response! Unfortunately my local Scott dealer isn't the most dependable or knowledgeable when it comes to these types of things. Pretty sure my Spark is the only one they've ever sold if that gives an idea.


----------



## FJSnoozer (Mar 3, 2015)

TwincamRob said:


> I'm thinking about picking up an Ultimate (non SL) for my 2018 Spark RC and had a couple questions maybe you all could help with.
> 
> First, Sram lists the fork available in 110 and 120 travel but I can't find the 110 listed anywhere for sale. So I'm wondering, does this mean the travel is "adjustable"?
> 
> ...


To go 110 you should need a different air shaft. Which should lower the axle to crown by 10mm. Unless you can find a 110 anywhere, but with supply, I highly doubt you will. 

Yes, you need the remote lockout version of the fork if you want your Scott remote setup to work with it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EvilDoctorSepehr (Feb 22, 2021)

I bought my SID back in March and the Production date was January 2021. It was taken of an epic Evo from my uncle and I got his bike receipt to be safe. I noticed the play as well but it worked well after extension. When my classes started this Fall of 2021 I decided to send it for a warranty since I will be not riding as much. I dropped it off on October 12th after LBS confirmed to play and Rockshox told them to send it to them for lower replacement at the expense of my shipping. Would update soon.


----------



## FJSnoozer (Mar 3, 2015)

R332 said:


> For a ~190lb rider RS calls for ~95psi. Is that approx what you are using and still getting full travel during a normal aggressive off-road ride?
> 
> Could you share your process for adding the Slick Honey? Are you just wiping it on the stanchions and cycling the fork a few times?
> 
> I haven't tried removing all of the air from the fork and opening it up. Is this something that is commonly needed on RS air shocks?


I’m so sorry for the late reply. I race at 183-189 buck naked. So with gear I am definitely over 190. 

I am at 88 psi before the shock pump comes off. When I put the pump back on to test it registers around 84. I tested it 4 times to see the pressure loss with a standard Fox shock pump. It sounds like you have too much psi. At this psi, my sag is exactly in the 20% window. 


I clean and floss the stanchions. Typically with a monkey wipe. I am careful not to shove the dirt into the wipers. 

I then apply slick honey with a clean finger around the stanchion and cycle the fork and shock a few times with my body weight. It makes a dramatic difference. Be light with the slick honey, otherwise you just collect a lot of dust. Sometimes I use a q tip for application to keep my hands clean.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skarhead (Mar 15, 2018)

MI-XC said:


> I have on order a SID SL Ultimate (100mm) for my 2018 Spark RC 900 WC expected to arrive in Feb 2022. My damper failed and can’t buy a new Spark so might as well upgrade, lol. FYI, it’s my understanding that if you install any fork over 100mm Scott will not warranty the frame.
> 
> I recommend ordering your fork through your local Scott dealer and they should be able to find what you need and answer all your questions. Expect a long wait (months) for any and all parts. Yes, you need a specific fork/damper to accommodate the Twinloc.


Spark RC 2017-2021 accepts 110mm front travel officially (manual) and 2021 models are with 110mm forks.


----------



## MI-XC (Mar 14, 2018)

Skarhead said:


> Spark RC 2017-2021 accepts 110mm front travel officially (manual) and 2021 models are with 110mm forks.


Interesting, I must have been thinking 120mm. Now I have to consider if I’m better off ordering 110mm.


----------



## MI-XC (Mar 14, 2018)

-


----------



## Ramsay Rides (Nov 15, 2021)

Hey! So I just bought a new 2022 Trek Top Fuel 8 a few weeks back. It has the 35mm SID (not ultimate) with the Rush RL damper and it's at 120mm

I took the bike for a couple short rides and everything seemed fine until I took all the air out to add a volume spacer. When pumping the fork back up every 15 psi or so I would cycle the fork up and down a few times and then continue pumping. At one point I noticed the knocking/loose headset kind of feel and it was super obvious. I tried cycling the fork, adding more air etc. and couldn't get it to go away. I even took apart my whole headset in hopes that it wasn't the fork haha. Then I remembered that sometimes the older debonair forks would have an issue with the negative air chamber where they would suck down into the travel so I flipped the bike upside down, pulled up a bit on the lowers, flipped it back around and it was all good. Now from finding this thread and reading other posts it seems like it might have simply been the act of flipping the bike upside down that resolved the issue.

Unfortunately we're getting snow here already in Quebec so I can't really test the bike much more this season. I went for a short ride and it seemed fine while riding but when I got home I checked and the knocking was there again but only ever so slightly detectable this time, I flipped the bike again and it went away... Honestly had I not encountered the really obvious knocking/play in the fork while refilling it with air I probably never would have noticed this, it's just because I'm looking for it now.

If the fork stays like this then I'd be quite pleased and wouldn't really consider it an issue.The production date on the fork is early June of 2021 so I would assume RS would have resolved the issue by this point? I wonder if it's a lot better in the newer forks but slight remnants of the original problem remain but they're really only detectable when the pressure isn't equalized in the fork?

What do you guys think? I don't think the play is really detectable enough right now that my LBS would agree to get it warrantied and if I do have one of the newer "fixed" versions of the fork then RS might just send it back as maybe there's not much more they can do?
The thing is though that it's really the perfect time to get it sent away as I won't be able to ride for the next 5 months due to snow. Otherwise I can't really test out the fork myself until the spring.

Do you think when I start really riding it the play will get worse? Or do I likely already have an updated model and I probably never would have even noticed this had I not taken all the air out of the fork and filled it back up?

Thanks,
Gabe


----------



## Milner (Apr 13, 2007)

Just a quick data point to add to the thread.

I've got about 350 miles on my aftermarket SID Ultimate. Those miles include a good amount of rough, rocky, rooty trails. I'm generally pleased with it and don't have any bushing slop that I can detect. 
I have gotten some air release when I've burped the lowers a few times with a zip tie. It "seems" like the fork performs better after the burps. 

BTW, has anyone had been able to find any of the service kits in stock? The kits seems to be perpetually out of stock everywhere...both wipers and the 200 hour kit. I may just attempt to change the fluids while reusing all the seals. Any insight is appreciated.

Thanks,
Brent


----------



## Ramsay Rides (Nov 15, 2021)

So I just dropped the lowers on my SID, there wasn't a bad amount of oil in there unlike the one or two drops some people were reporting. It definitely seemed a bit less than 10ml though. The wiper seals seemed to be well greased but the foam rings certainly weren't fully saturated with oil. I soaked them, topped the fork back up with 10ml in each leg and the bushing play seems to be completely gone now. Appreciate the advice!

Let's hope it can get me through next season without any issues!


----------



## smm (Feb 5, 2021)

how can you tell the production date on the fork? serial number?


----------



## Ramsay Rides (Nov 15, 2021)

smm said:


> how can you tell the production date on the fork? serial number?


here


----------



## smm (Feb 5, 2021)

Ramsay Rides said:


> here


Thanks, according to that thread mine should be a 2020 production, but how can I tell if it's an early or late 2020 batch? 



Spoiler


----------



## Ramsay Rides (Nov 15, 2021)

smm said:


> Thanks, according to that thread mine should be a 2020 production, but how can I tell if it's an early or late 2020 batch?


Oh I thought the thread I linked you to was more thorough but I guess I saw it somewhere else. The two numbers before the letter is what week in the year it was manufactured. So yours was 3 weeks into 2020, so late January.


----------



## smm (Feb 5, 2021)

gotcha, thanks again!


----------



## GSPChilliwack (Jul 30, 2013)

Bushing play rears its ugly head in the Pinkbike field test. You'd think SRAM would have a handle on this by now. I've been holding off buying one of these in the hopes that the issued would be resolved.


----------



## The_Bob (Jan 16, 2018)

Did a precautionary lower service on my new SID 35 this morning. One leg definitely had more oil than the other. Wipers were pretty dry. I also ran my 35mm bushing tool through them and they opened up a bit after two passes. Lubed the seals with some Slickoleum and 10ml of Fox Gold in each leg. Fork feels really good now. Will keep an eye on it for bushing play. As soon as I feel it a Pike will be ordered


----------



## Tichytpf (May 24, 2021)

So How's it looking, are the newer production forks free of bushing play? Or is this still an issue? Would current owners recommend buying it? Looking at an upgrade over the stock reba on my epic evo '21 which has the motion control damper (and a simpler air spring??)


----------



## The_Bob (Jan 16, 2018)

No play at all on mine at the moment. Any of a Fox 34, RS Pike, RS SID, DVO Sapphire or a high end Suntour fork would be a nice improvement over a Reba


----------



## gsteitz (Sep 9, 2011)

Tichytpf said:


> So How's it looking, are the newer production forks free of bushing play? Or is this still an issue? Would current owners recommend buying it? Looking at an upgrade over the stock reba on my epic evo '21 which has the motion control damper (and a simpler air spring??)


So far so good on mine too. One other thing to consider is tire clearance, I'm currently enjoying 2.6" and the new fox won't clear that so the SID is the way to go if you want one of the lightweight 120mm forks.


----------



## Tichytpf (May 24, 2021)

Amazing guys! Yeah fox is 50-100% higher price here in Europe. (Like 1400 vs 800 eur for fox factory vs rockshox ultimate or manitou pro). So I'm mainly considering the SID Ultimate remote lockout or thw Pike at 130mm.


----------



## GSPChilliwack (Jul 30, 2013)

The weight difference between the Ultimate and Select is well-documented, but I'm curious to know how the ride characteristics are likely to be different between the Select and Ultimate. Thoughts?


----------



## Logover (Jul 30, 2008)

Anyone have any luck locating Foam Rings they are not the same as the Pike. 
I have the Blue Sid Ultimate 120mm 2021. 
I found kit numbers on the Sram web site. 
Is everyone running 35mm x 4mm or the 35 x 6mm 
11.4018.116.000 FORK FOAM RING KIT - 35MM X 4MM (QTY 20) - SID 35MM

There is an upgrade kit below, not sure why they sell one?
00.4318.045.004 FORK DUST WIPER UPGRADE KIT - 35MM BLACK FLANGELESS ULTRA-LOW FRICTION SKF SEALS (INCLUDES DUST WIPERS, 4MM & 6MM FOAM RINGS-PIKE/LYRIKB1/YARI/REVELATION/BOXXER/DO MAIN/35/SID35MM



https://www.servicearchive.sram.com/sites/default/files/techdocs/rockshox_spc_-_rev_h_1.pdf


----------



## BobVelting (Mar 12, 2021)

rusty904 said:


> Anyone find an accurate axle to crown measure for this thing? Wish they listed it.


You can find axel to crown and a bunch of other specs: oils, pressures, dampers and measurements int the following document Rockshox 2022 lineup from the SRAM website.


----------



## BobVelting (Mar 12, 2021)

nede said:


> I have an "early production" Sid sl ultimate with this issue of bushings play. Sram has changed the lower legs of my fork under warranty but it has the same identical problem, so I'm not sure that it's limited only to the early production or it's something different...
> I want to think that it is the normal play that must have in order to work correctly with his tolerances...


I have heard from good sources (fellow workshop warriors and bike shop personnel) that the most likely cause of the problem is a lack of oil from the factory (I am not 100% sure). I will be receiving a Trek Top Fuel 8 sometime at the end of 2022 or the start of 2023 (because of the f***ing bike shortage of course) and will check the oil right away, this and the fact that my bikes are stored with with the axle of the fork above the seals should prevent the bushing play from happening.


----------



## The_Bob (Jan 16, 2018)

I dropped the lower oil from the SID on my Top Fuel before the first ride. Seemed like there was a fair amount in there. Swapped it out for Fox Gold 20w. No bushing play after 300km and a few visits to the small flow and jump lines at our local bike park


----------



## GSPChilliwack (Jul 30, 2013)

Does every Sid Ultimate 35 come set up for the addition of a remote?


----------



## The_Bob (Jan 16, 2018)

Nope, there are remote and non-remote versions


----------



## GSPChilliwack (Jul 30, 2013)

The_Bob said:


> Nope, there are remote and non-remote versions


That's what I thought. Vendor I was speaking with couldn't confirm which version they have in stock, so no sale.


----------



## LMN (Sep 8, 2007)

GSPChilliwack said:


> That's what I thought. Vendor I was speaking with couldn't confirm which version they have in stock, so no sale.


Between you and I pick another fork. Those sod have absolutely terrible durability. They will leave you waiting for warrantee in the heart of the riding season.


----------



## GSPChilliwack (Jul 30, 2013)

LMN said:


> Between you and I pick another fork. Those sod have absolutely terrible durability. They will leave you waiting for warrantee in the heart of the riding season.


I'll think I'll go back to my original plan: Stop eating ice cream and buy a Pike. I think it will be weight well-spent for me.


----------



## sselhtrim (Nov 6, 2021)

anyone ran a 35 sid at 100mm vs 100mm 32sl?


----------



## guidodg (Mar 2, 2004)

gsteitz said:


> For those that are running this fork, what is your air pressure compared to recommended PSI?
> 
> 
> I know it's just a starting point, but I'm considering going 10-15 PSI lower than what's recommended and curious to hear how others have tuned theirs. For reference I'm 170 lbs ready to roll and recommended PSI is 79, currently running 70 and considering lowering a few more PSI.
> ...


absolutely fine..I am 165lb and running at 60psi for 25% sag


----------



## kbecker (Jul 7, 2020)

guidodg said:


> absolutely fine..I am 165lb and running at 60psi for 25% sag


I dont have this fork anymore but I also ran less pressure than recommended.


----------



## forward (Apr 7, 2016)

I had my race day damper warranty replaced last autumn. It has been working without issues but lower leg clunking newer got sorted out for me by Rockshox. Anyone got their forks repaired and solved so that there is no clunking?


----------



## Tichytpf (May 24, 2021)

Have the issues been resolved or should one simply buy Fox or Pike?


----------



## pinkpowa (Jun 24, 2007)

IDK, but with the newest 34 Stepcast updated after this post started it tilted it even further into that side for me.


----------



## Tichytpf (May 24, 2021)

Is the FIT4 as good as the charger race day? I read a lot of bad about it compared to the grip2. Very little comparisons between fit4 and race day though.


----------



## GSPChilliwack (Jul 30, 2013)

Tichytpf said:


> Is the FIT4 as good as the charger race day? I read a lot of bad about it compared to the grip2. Very little comparisons between fit4 and race day though.


On the upside, it looks as though there are mods available for the 34SC (ie. Runt cartridge), whereas I’m not sure anything is available for poor Mr. SID.


----------



## gsteitz (Sep 9, 2011)

pinkpowa said:


> IDK, but with the newest 34 Stepcast updated after this post started it tilted it even further into that side for me.



Tire clearance went down though, so 2.6 is not an option on the new 34 SC. Deal breaker for me as I really enjoy that tire size.


----------



## kikibgd90 (4 mo ago)

Hey guys I got my Spark RC with SID 35 Ultimate and I can't seem to use all the travel most i get is 60% of travel and im 94kg rider, even when push with all my weight to the floor i can't get over 60%

Running 110PSI with 20% sag

Anyone had this issue?

Fork feels good, not supple on small bumps like fox factory 32(2019) but good


----------



## gsteitz (Sep 9, 2011)

kikibgd90 said:


> Hey guys I got my Spark RC with SID 35 Ultimate and I can't seem to use all the travel most i get is 60% of travel and im 94kg rider, even when push with all my weight to the floor i can't get over 60%
> 
> Running 110PSI with 20% sag
> 
> ...



I needed to run mine lower than recommended PSI, depends but seems to be a pretty common thing


----------



## guidodg (Mar 2, 2004)

kikibgd90 said:


> Hey guys I got my Spark RC with SID 35 Ultimate and I can't seem to use all the travel most i get is 60% of travel and im 94kg rider, even when push with all my weight to the floor i can't get over 60%
> 
> Running 110PSI with 20% sag
> 
> ...


20% sag is too little...try 25% or slightly more...I weigh 74kgs and run 70 psi


----------



## The_Bob (Jan 16, 2018)

kikibgd90 said:


> Hey guys I got my Spark RC with SID 35 Ultimate and I can't seem to use all the travel most i get is 60% of travel and im 94kg rider, even when push with all my weight to the floor i can't get over 60%
> 
> Running 110PSI with 20% sag
> 
> ...


Sounds like your negative chamber transfer port could be plugged or the air spring is choked with grease. For reference I ran 80 PSI for 20% sag at around 75kg and I could get within 10mm of bottoming regularly


----------



## Kirsa (Jul 5, 2011)

92kg and 85 psi here - fork is working like it should.


----------



## guidodg (Mar 2, 2004)




----------



## MarkJ70 (May 31, 2006)

Tichytpf said:


> Is the FIT4 as good as the charger race day? I read a lot of bad about it compared to the grip2. Very little comparisons between fit4 and race day though.


I find it much easier to get a good suspension feel with the charger race day than with the FIT4. Personally, I've never been able to get along with the FIT4 but maybe I just haven't found the right settings. For me it is always either to stiff so it hurts traction on small bumps or else dives too much under braking on steep stuff. My SID just pretty much always feels perfect with just putting in a few pounds less than the recommended air pressure.


----------



## euro-trash (Feb 9, 2008)

Anyone know if you can run the new airspring for Pike 120s in the SID 120? RockShox Debonair+ Buttercup Air Spring Upgrade Kit


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

No.


----------



## sal bASS (3 mo ago)

Can this fork be made 100mm of travel?


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

euro-trash said:


> Anyone know if you can run the new airspring for Pike 120s in the SID 120? RockShox Debonair+ Buttercup Air Spring Upgrade Kit


You can run the 26" Pike 140mm air spring with a Vorsprung Luftkappe.


----------



## Skarhead (Mar 15, 2018)

sal bASS said:


> Can this fork be made 100mm of travel?


Yes, you need this
https://r2-bike.com/ROCKSHOX-Air-Shaft-SID-DebonAir-C1-100-mm-35-mm_1


----------

